# Losing feathers around neck and head???



## slipperyd12

Hi All

I have some white pigeons that are around a year old. They are losing the feathers around their neck and head. In places you can see the skin. The skin looks good, no sores of any kind. The remaining feathers around the neck are not smooth they look ruffled up.
Has anyone had this? It may be normal, I am new to pigeons. I have only had pigeons for about seven months. In another loft I have, there have been some mites, but I have not found any in the loft with the feather loss. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
John


----------



## Pidgey

Sounds like you're witnessing your first moult, which is completely normal this time of the year.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Some pigeons molt more gracefully than others. A few of my Taganrog tumblers look perfectly awful right now, with great patches of missing feathers around their necks and on their heads. But they are just molting. The way you can tell it's mites is when the feathers appear to have been eaten off and there's a big bare patch with no pinfeathers coming in. Also, if you examine them carefully by pushing the feathers back and looking at the base of the feathers, you can often see the little red mites. If you're not sure, you can always spray or dust them.


----------



## slipperyd12

*Losing feathers help*

Thanks Guys

I was hoping that was the case, that they were just molting. They look healthy and act fine, just look bad where the feathers are missing. Once again thanks!!
John


----------



## TerriB

To help ensure glossy new feathers, it's helpful during the molt to add either a few drops of olive oil or some high oil seeds to their diet. As the new feathers grow in and start shedding their protective sheath, the birds will especially appreciate a chance to bathe or shower. The added moisture softens the sheath, aiding it's removal.


----------



## Niavaran

Thanks. I've got several pigeons that are almost a year old and they're doing the same. The new features are shinny and beautiful.


----------



## Rogersthepigeon11

He is probably molting for the winter it is normal and not a problem except cleaning up the feathers


----------



## oneillcorey4

I agree with everyone here its possible that its mites if the feathers around it are messed up


----------

